# Nhs or private???? Help!!!!



## Kamryn1626 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi I'm having a huge battle with myself over this decision.

Hubby and I are young enough to wait for nhs but I'm not good at waiting and the heart ache it's causing just isn't helping matters! 

This is the problem! It's not impossible for us to go private but not that financially easy that its an no brainer decision! We have been trying for 17 month (nothing compared to some I understand) but its honestly breaking my heart! 

We are waiting for 2-6 month HSG procedure then the 8-12 month wait for iui! Ano in years to come this will seem like no time at all but as it stands just now they might as well have told me 10 year! I'm honestly pushing for private but hubby is defiantly resisting! Opinions, advice anything to help us! 

Thanx xx


----------

